# New engine mounts with filter/cooler bracketry.



## th62 (Jul 14, 2021)

Busy day today, scrapped the old engine plates I made a while back and made a couple of new ones. I decided to mount the the oil filter housing a bit lower, around an inch, so had to extend the engine mounts to accommodate it. I also made up a cross plate to mount the cooler on. Polishing is only a rough job, I'll finish it off when the cooler arrives. A bit of a jigsaw to put together, but everything fits well. Still waiting on the cooler though.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice work


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 14, 2021)

What is the engine and what is it going on?


----------



## th62 (Jul 14, 2021)

1974 XS650.


----------

